# Mission: Impossible – Rogue Nation Pairs with Dolby Cinema for a Cinematic Splash



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tomorrow, the highly anticipated Tom Cruise film _Mission: Impossible – Rogue Nation_ hits the silver screen worldwide. The critics’ consensus is that _Rogue Nation_ is a sure-shot mega-blockbuster and if previous iterations of the franchise are any indication of success, then the film is guaranteed to be a crowd pleaser. In fact, I’ve already carved out a space in my video library for the film’s Blu-ray release later this year. 










But there’s more to this release than a box office draw and satiation for Cruise action fans. It marks Paramount’s first release packaged with Dolby Cinema. That means a total of five AMC Prime theaters (Georgia, Missouri, Texas, Kansas, and California) in the United States will shower moviegoers with a version of the film that features Dolby Vision (High Dynamic Range, wide color gamut) and Dolby Atmos (immersive sound). Click here to find out if you live near one of the Prime locations. For those of us living out of Prime theater range, the film will still be shown with Dolby Atmos sound at properly equipped locations.

Dolby Vision is currently the only operational standard for delivering High Dynamic Range (HDR) video. According to Dolby, people tend to like images with levels of brightness that far exceed what standard HD televisions and movie theater projectors are capable of reproducing. Therefore, Dolby Vision is designed to master content at 4,000 nits, which is nearly 40-times brighter than current high-definition signals. This allows for images with more detail and greater contrast. Dolby Vision also greatly expands the number of colors available for display.










Dolby and AMC have partnered to outfit theaters with projectors capable of handling HDR images and producing immersive audio. These theaters also feature power recliners that “pulsate with the action.” The interior of the theaters is also a break from the norm, sporting highly stylized decorating. While there are currently only a handful of locations, Dolby says there will be more than 100 Dolby Cinema theaters, worldwide, by year’s end.

If you’re not the movie going type, Dolby and Vizio have arranged to pair Dolby Vision with Vizio’s 4K Reference Series of televisions. Due to be released soon, Vizio will initially launch the Reference Series in both 65-inch and 120-inch screen sizes. Vizio says the televisions will have 384 active LED zones capable of producing images as bright as 800 nits; they’ll have HDR and wide color gamut display capabilities. Dolby Vision content for Vizio’s Reference Series will be available via VUDU streaming. We’ll provide more information on these televisions when it becomes available. 


_Image Credits: Paramount, Dolby_


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I've been looking forward to this one. I may treat myself to the Dolby Cinema experience since I'm about 45 mins from the nearest participating theater. It's $15 for a seat, but honestly I wouldn't have been surprised to see it cost more. Am I correct that Dolby Cinema is NOT 3D?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think Dolby Cinema involves 3D.


----------



## cez123 (Aug 24, 2013)

I am _really _excited to watch Rogue Nation in the theaters.

After watching some behind the scenes featurettes (specially about the crazy stunts Tom Cruise is involved in), I am ready!


----------



## cez123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Nothing here in Albuquerque :yawn:

But anyone looking for locations, here's what I found: http://www.dolby.com/us/en/find-a-movie-theatre.html


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Peter Loeser said:


> I've been looking forward to this one. I may treat myself to the Dolby Cinema experience since I'm about 45 mins from the nearest participating theater. It's $15 for a seat, but honestly I wouldn't have been surprised to see it cost more. Am I correct that Dolby Cinema is NOT 3D?


Peter... don't forget to report your experience! :big smile: I'm very curious about this new rollout of theaters.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> I don't think Dolby Cinema involves 3D.


GOOD!




Todd Anderson said:


> Peter... don't forget to report your experience! :big smile: I'm very curious about this new rollout of theaters.


Will do!


----------



## gvsk (Jul 17, 2015)

one word review: stupid!:dontknow:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm looking forward to this one, and would be even moreso if we had one of the Dolby Cinema theatres here. Only a matter of time I guess, but it's a technology I'll definitely want to check out.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Well... I guess I blew it this time. The theater near me is already playing a different movie in the Dolby Cinema. It's Fantastic 4, which I honestly have no real desire to see, so I guess I'll be waiting a bit longer. I'm bummed.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Doh! Seriously? I can't believe they bumped it already!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Peter Loeser said:


> Well... I guess I blew it this time. The theater near me is already playing a different movie in the Dolby Cinema. It's Fantastic 4, which I honestly have no real desire to see, so I guess I'll be waiting a bit longer. I'm bummed.


Peter, how long was it showing, maybe 2 weeks tops? This means either you bite the bullet and see FF just to get the spectacle (and who knows, maybe the visuals will turn out to be stunning in Dolby Cinema), or you wait around for whatever might be next. What are the next big budget movies coming out that might take advantage of this tech, anyone know?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Owen Bartley said:


> Peter, how long was it showing, maybe 2 weeks tops? This means either you bite the bullet and see FF just to get the spectacle (and who knows, maybe the visuals will turn out to be stunning in Dolby Cinema), or you wait around for whatever might be next. What are the next big budget movies coming out that might take advantage of this tech, anyone know?


I don't even think it was two weeks. Based on reviews I'll pass on FF. Best case would be Spectre coming to Dolby Cinema. Not much between now and then.


----------

